# Ideas for watering holes outdoor enclosure



## Pearly (Jun 24, 2016)

Hi guys, I'm looking for some low tech ideas for wading pool for my RF babies in their outdoor enclosure. Can you share pics of what you have?


----------



## JHat (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm thinking about getting a kiddie pool or something less in diameter and filling it with rock until it's shallow enough for them.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jun 24, 2016)

Here's a few that I'm using now... I have a couple of these of different sizes in the sulcatas area, the box turtles use them more than the sulcatas. They are a wood frame with 6 mil poly stapled around the top edge. to clean just dump out dirty water spray clean and refill with clean water.

This one I am in the process of taking apart, It worked good but I don't need it any longer.It is made of shower pan liner (from lowes ,home depot) I put a type of water iris in it that the tortoises didn't eat, there was always water in it but to get underwater the torts had to dig down into the water..

This one is the same as the first one except it is more shallow, I can take the hose and spray the dirty water out and then just refill without turning it on it's side. Using shorter sides this should work fine for young redfoots.

And then there is the kiddie pool, I cut a piece out for easy access, I have found that putting bricks at the entrance inside and out helps from smashing that area down and the pool last longer..

For the smaller ones I also use cookie sheets, broiler pans or just about anything that holds water and they can get in and out of safely..


----------



## MPRC (Jun 24, 2016)

I use water heater drain pans like this: 
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Camco-26-in-I-D-Plastic-Drain-Pan-11400/206807348

I just plug the hole using the provided grommet thing and some plastic screwed into it.


----------



## Tom (Jun 24, 2016)

I use terra cotta saucers sunk into the substrate for babies.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 24, 2016)

Pearly said:


> Hi guys, I'm looking for some low tech ideas for wading pool for my RF babies in their outdoor enclosure. Can you share pics of what you have?



I use the lid from a garbage toter and dig it into the ground. When it comes time to clean it, you just tip it up and hose it out.







I called the garbage company in Fresno and asked if they had a yard where they tossed old, broken toters and after I told them what I was looking for and why, they gave me permission to go and take what I wanted.


----------



## Pearly (Jun 24, 2016)

Turtulas-Len said:


> Here's a few that I'm using now... I have a couple of these of different sizes in the sulcatas area, the box turtles use them more than the sulcatas. They are a wood frame with 6 mil poly stapled around the top edge. to clean just dump out dirty water spray clean and refill with clean water.
> View attachment 178093
> This one I am in the process of taking apart, It worked good but I don't need it any longer.It is made of shower pan liner (from lowes ,home depot) I put a type of water iris in it that the tortoises didn't eat, there was always water in it but to get underwater the torts had to dig down into the water..
> View attachment 178096
> ...


Oh, bless your toenails for taking your time to post all this!!!! Awesome info! Great ideas. Thank you!!!


----------



## Pearly (Jun 24, 2016)

LaDukePhoto said:


> I use water heater drain pans like this:
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/Camco-26-in-I-D-Plastic-Drain-Pan-11400/206807348
> 
> I just plug the hole using the provided grommet thing and some plastic screwed into it.


Now, why didn't I think about itmyself??!!! You are awesome for posting it


----------



## Pearly (Jun 24, 2016)

Tom said:


> I use terra cotta saucers sunk into the substrate for babies.


I did actually think about something along those lines, only in plastic. They have some really big ones. I'd just have to figure out something to raise the bottom. Something other than river rocks though those would probably look best. I need to be able to change water frequently due to my mosquito problem here in TX


----------



## Pearly (Jun 24, 2016)

Yvonne G said:


> I use the lid from a garbage toter and dig it into the ground. When it comes time to clean it, you just tip it up and hose it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great idea! And seems easy enough. Thank you


----------



## Tom (Jun 25, 2016)

Pearly said:


> I did actually think about something along those lines, only in plastic. They have some really big ones. I'd just have to figure out something to raise the bottom. Something other than river rocks though those would probably look best. I need to be able to change water frequently due to my mosquito problem here in TX



I don't like plastic because it is too slick under their wet feet. You don't want a baby to get leery of its water dish. Feeling unstable or slippery footing is enough to make a tortoise avoid its water source. Talking about babies here. Older, bigger tortoises can work it out just fine. I posted these in another thread. They work great for larger tortoises. I wouldn't think a RF would ever need bigger than this: http://www.academy.com/shop/browse/outdoor-living/grills--smokers/crawfish/crawfish-platters

I buy stacks of the blue ones. Its like they are designed for my tortoises. I sink them into the ground big digging a hole for them with a small hand shovel.


----------



## Pearly (Jun 25, 2016)

Tom said:


> I don't like plastic because it is too slick under their wet feet. You don't want a baby to get leery of its water dish. Feeling unstable or slippery footing is enough to make a tortoise avoid its water source. Talking about babies here. Older, bigger tortoises can work it out just fine. I posted these in another thread. They work great for larger tortoises. I wouldn't think a RF would ever need bigger than this: http://www.academy.com/shop/browse/outdoor-living/grills--smokers/crawfish/crawfish-platters
> 
> I buy stacks of the blue ones. Its like they are designed for my tortoises. I sink them into the ground big digging a hole for them with a small hand shovel.


Thanks Tom. Whatever I end up getting is likely to need something porous on the bottom to make it the right depth for them. Normally I'd use nice flat river rocks but that would make a daily cleaning/water changes a nightmare, so I really appreciate your suggestions. And I will figure out some way to keep that bottom from being slippery


----------



## mark1 (Jun 25, 2016)

this worked pretty well for me . it's just a small cement mixing tub sunk in the ground , cut a hole with tin snips put in a shower drain , and buried a garbage can a couple feet away with holes drilled in the bottom and lower sides , covered it with a fake rock ....... i used pvc pipe and a ball valve .... didn't involve too much digging . once a year i just clean out the bottom of the garbage can .......


----------



## Pearly (Jun 25, 2016)

Hey Mark, this is great! But maybe "simple" to you, more complicated for me. I maybe able to revisit your pictures sometime when my brother comes here, if he ever does for more then just one overnight. He's very handy with tools. My husband likes them too, but i guess he likesmore the idea of having them just to be able to use for some odd off the wall project that may pop up once in a decade but he will never do anything involving my garden or the pets. He's just not a tinkering type, neither am I. My brother though would orobably read your post, look at your pics and i'd have this thing installed before I had dinner made that day so thank you for the detailed description and visuals. Some day, some day


----------



## Pearly (Jun 26, 2016)

JHat said:


> I'm thinking about getting a kiddie pool or something less in diameter and filling it with rock until it's shallow enough for them.


I need something that I can tip over and dump water daily to keep mosquito eggs out. Good way to do it would be a little ecosystem, self sustaining body of water with live animals in there, little mosquito eating fish etc.., but I'm not going to be able to do that , so something smaller, portable.


----------



## JHat (Jun 26, 2016)

Pearly said:


> I need something that I can tip over and dump water daily to keep mosquito eggs out. Good way to do it would be a little ecosystem, self sustaining body of water with live animals in there, little mosquito eating fish etc.., but I'm not going to be able to do that , so something smaller, portable.




I'm thinking after I saw tom's crawfish tray thing I'd just use a couple of those, to be honest.


----------



## Pearly (Jun 26, 2016)

JHat said:


> I'm thinking after I saw tom's crawfish tray thing I'd just use a couple of those, to be honest.


Yep, they look like they make work real well don't they?!


----------



## teresaf (Feb 13, 2017)

Birdbath top sunk into the ground works great!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Feb 13, 2017)

At HomeDepot they have water heater leak savers. These go under a water heater incase your water heater should leak. They are different sizes with a pvc thread drain pipe on one side. These are about 2"-3" wall height and somewhat ridged. They work well for me and the bigger guys. To clean them I just tip them up and dump and refill.


----------



## Pearly (Feb 13, 2017)

teresaf said:


> Birdbath top sunk into the ground works great!


Great idea! It's slopy, they can walk in and out easily... but how do keep it clean? Change water?


----------



## cmacusa3 (Feb 13, 2017)

Pearly said:


> Great idea! It's slopy, they can walk in and out easily... but how do keep it clean? Change water?


I use a shop broom for my concrete pond, basically the same thing. Just sweep it out, rinse it and fill it back up.


----------



## teresaf (Feb 13, 2017)

Pearly said:


> Great idea! It's slopy, they can walk in and out easily... but how do keep it clean? Change water?


Theyre light enough so just Tip it up to dump then refill. Doing that every other day or so keeps it from sticking to the ground.


----------



## Pearly (Feb 13, 2017)

teresaf said:


> Theyre light enough so just Tip it up to dump then refill. Doing that every other day or so keeps it from sticking to the ground.


I see, so it must then be talking about those made out of resin type of material. I had in mind those concrete ones. Those "puppies" are heavy


----------



## Pearly (Feb 13, 2017)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> At HomeDepot they have water heater leak savers. These go under a water heater incase your water heater should leak. They are different sizes with a pvc thread drain pipe on one side. These are about 2"-3" wall height and somewhat ridged. They work well for me and the bigger guys. To clean them I just tip them up and dump and refill.


Thank you Ken


----------



## Pearly (Feb 13, 2017)

cmac3 said:


> I use a shop broom for my concrete pond, basically the same thing. Just sweep it out, rinse it and fill it back up.


That's what my Mom does with her fountain in Florida. Thanks


----------



## teresaf (Feb 13, 2017)

Pearly said:


> I see, so it must then be talking about those made out of resin type of material. I had in mind those concrete ones. Those "puppies" are heavy


I was talking of the concrete ones. They aren't that heavy. You're not lifting it off the ground...Just lifting one side....


----------



## theguy67 (Feb 13, 2017)

I use metal pans,even for the adults in the winter, similar to Tom's idea. Tractor supply has quite a few deeper ones. If its too deep, just fill it with peagravel and take out what you don't need. It will look more natural too. You will need to rinse the gravel often so waste doesn't build up. If you are worried about rust, just paint it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Feb 13, 2017)

Pearly said:


> Thank you Ken


I had an empty one down in the barn. It lacks the pvc plug, but you should get the idea


----------



## Pearly (Feb 13, 2017)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> I had an empty one down in the barn. It lacks the pvc plug, but you should get the idea
> View attachment 199746


Yep! Perfect! Thank you


----------



## Anyfoot (Feb 15, 2017)

Pearly said:


> Hi guys, I'm looking for some low tech ideas for wading pool for my RF babies in their outdoor enclosure. Can you share pics of what you have?


Pearly, Where is your thread on your outdoor enclosure please.


----------



## jrtort (Jul 9, 2022)

Tom said:


> I don't like plastic because it is too slick under their wet feet. You don't want a baby to get leery of its water dish. Feeling unstable or slippery footing is enough to make a tortoise avoid its water source. Talking about babies here. Older, bigger tortoises can work it out just fine. I posted these in another thread. They work great for larger tortoises. I wouldn't think a RF would ever need bigger than this: http://www.academy.com/shop/browse/outdoor-living/grills--smokers/crawfish/crawfish-platters
> 
> I buy stacks of the blue ones. Its like they are designed for my tortoises. I sink them into the ground big digging a hole for them with a small hand shovel.


Hey Tom, thanks for the link...funny, my husband gets shirts from academy. how do you keep these clean?. I've got two 3 year old redfoots and they are constantly trashing their water. We currently use a large terra cotta tray and they are in a large baby pool on our porch, but we will be moving them to an outdoor enclosure and looking for ways to cut down on constantly changing their water.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Jul 9, 2022)

I like the concrete bird bath “tops” available from Home Depot, Lowes, etc.



https://www.lowes.com/pd/traditional-column-27-in-H-Concrete-Complete-Birdbath/1001413214



You can easily sink the top piece into the ground & easybto wash out with a hose.


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Jul 9, 2022)

jrtort said:


> Hey Tom, thanks for the link...funny, my husband gets shirts from academy. how do you keep these clean?. I've got two 3 year old redfoots and they are constantly trashing their water. We currently use a large terra cotta tray and they are in a large baby pool on our porch, but we will be moving them to an outdoor enclosure and looking for ways to cut down on constantly changing their water.


I'm in south east Florida and I use cement formed pools and sweep them clean with a broom and refill them at least 3 times a week


----------



## Tom (Jul 9, 2022)

jrtort said:


> Hey Tom, thanks for the link...funny, my husband gets shirts from academy. how do you keep these clean?. I've got two 3 year old redfoots and they are constantly trashing their water. We currently use a large terra cotta tray and they are in a large baby pool on our porch, but we will be moving them to an outdoor enclosure and looking for ways to cut down on constantly changing their water.


Dump rinse refill. Repeat daily. I hose out any dirt or debris. I don't mind algae since it doesn't hurt anything. I just don't want dirt or filth of any kind in the bowl. About once a week I scrub out the water bowls with a plastic bristle brush.


----------

